# Hair algae in a new tank



## whitetiprs (Aug 28, 2009)

I recently did an overhaul on our 46 gal tank, completely broke it down cleaned everything and started it back up with new substrate from aquariumplants.com. The current lighting is 2x 96watt PC bulbs, I am using a magnum canister filter with only ceramic media and I have a DIY yeast CO2 system with a homemade reactor. I am not currently dosing any ferts. as the tank has only been setup for about a month and with plants and fish for about 2 weeks. Everything was looking good until about 2 days ago when I first noticed the algae which is on everything. The plants are producing O2 bubbles like crazy and the plants have shown some substantial growth. There are about 20 fish total, all small, and the lighting is on for about 11-12 hours. The tank is moderatly stocked with plans to get more plants in the following week. Also I use RO/DI water with equlibrium added. 

What is a good way get rid of this algae and is it normal to see this algae in a newly set up tank? 

I have read about the Flourish Excel treatment but am unsure if it works on hair algae. I also plan on adding plan on adding some ghost shrimp this weekend and maybe a siamese algae eater if I can find one. 

Any help would be appriceated, sorry for the wordy post.

Matt


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Hey Matt. Algae in new tanks are normal, but they are a sign of an imbalance. In your case, you have way too much light over a tank without nutrient dosing and (most likely) insufficient CO2.

First, I'd suggest to cut the light in half, use only one of the bulbs, until the tank is balanced and has no noticeable algae.

Second, you need to look into fertilizer dosing. That includes NPK (macros) and trace elements (micros). Your plant have most likely finished up the nutrients and as a result, don't grow as much and alga takes over.

Third, if you do want to use that much light, you should look into a pressurized CO2 setup, and EI (estimative index) dosing.


----------



## whitetiprs (Aug 28, 2009)

Ok I went ahead and cut the lighting back to only one bulb and shortened the photoperiod to about 9 hours. Also I added some flourish and flourish trace per dosing directions. 

How long should it take to see a reduction in algae? the plants are not streaming O2 bubbles like they were when both bulbs were on, good or bad sign?

Thanks for the help.

I do adventualy plan on getting a pressurized CO2 system but not till the wife gives the OK.


----------



## captain_bu (Oct 20, 2007)

Flourish and Flourish trace are both trace mixes, you need to get some macro ferts (NPK). How quickly you see a reduction in algae is going to depend on how quickly you get the light, CO2 and ferts in balance and that is going to include providing enough NPK.


----------



## radwaste (Aug 5, 2009)

I just had the same problem. I redid my 10 gallon as a planted tank with aquariumplants.com substrate, new compaq fl lights, moderate planting and diy co2
in 2 weeks I had hair algae issues. I went through the forums and just took it 1 step at
a time. First I started a scheduled dosing of NPK. Then I put my lights on a timer 8 hrs
a day. Then I converted a mini Hagen internal filter to a co2 reactor. Now my algae is starting to disappear. From what I've read on the forums it seams consistency is very 
important along with good co2 to match your lighting.


----------



## whitetiprs (Aug 28, 2009)

I went ahead and ordered some ferts from greenleafaquariums.com and will begin dosing once they arrive. Hopefully I can get everything in check so the algae goes away.


----------



## SvenBoogie (Jul 3, 2009)

Hmm, strangely, I'm currently having hair algae issues in my 10g tank with only 36w on an 8 hour timer (4 on, 1 off, 4 on), co2, and fert dosing via EI...


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

DIY CO2 => getting good consistent CO2 is the key.
While easier, many have issues with gas tank CO2 as well, many have high light, poor CO2.

Excellent way to grow algae.roud:

Good surface movement(keeps O2 good for fish and good mixing of CO2), good stable degassing(evaporation level drop in the tank, the sump etc.......changes
the rate of CO2 degassing etc), good stable CO2 supply while the lights are on.

Be careful with CO2, it takes time to have the plants bounce back.
Less light helps also.

Focus there.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

